# Black Friday TV deals are starting tomorrow



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

This week Samsung is permitting select authorized dealers to begin selling two models with Black Friday promotional pricing. We just launched our Black Friday prices on Samsung's H7150 series LCD/LED Full HD TVs. Prices are very deeply discounted for the next week. 


46” UN46H7150 Retail $1,749 *Black Friday Price: $898*


55” UN55H7150 Retail $2,299 *Black Friday Price: $998*


60” UN60H7150 Retail $2,699 *Black Friday Price: $1,298*


65” UN65H7150 Retail $3,299 *Black Friday Price: $1,498*


75” UN75H7150 Retail $4,999 *Black Friday Price: $2,998*

Check them out here.

-Robert


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

I saw samsung lowering 900U series at their website too.
Any news from LG re Oled


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, Samsung is promoting many 2014 models on Black Friday. Great buy opportunities for those shopping for a new TV. Don't forget your favorite retailer  who has no mobs of shoppers and no limited supplies of Black Friday special offers. No pitch to buy overpriced warranties and HDMI cables and no sales tax.

Happy Thanksgiving!

-Robert


----------

